# A "With" & "Without" Visual



## AngelMomma (Nov 21, 2013)

I found this to be quite amusing when I made this the other day.  I made 2 batches of Oatmeal, Cream & Honey soap.  One with Oatmeal, Milk and Honey FO from oregontrailsoaps.  And one batch without FO.  I REALLY, REALLY love this FO from OTS.  There is not a trace of almond in this FO.  It does have plenty of cinnamon though.  It smells delicious!  

So I soaped the batch with the FO first.  No acceleration and poured.  Worked great.  Went to clean up and do the unscented batch.  Went to check on the FO batch and it was already gelling.......fast.  As soon as it was done I put it outside in the cold and it cooled it right down so it didn't over heat.  Holy cow this stuff smells amazing!  

After seeing the unscented batch after gel I just thought it was really cool the big difference in color.  The batch with the FO is obviously going to darken to the color of the outside.......its not going to stay the orangy tone.  The end pieces have already darkened.

Totally just being a soap nerd and thinking its so cool that there is such a big difference, lol.


----------



## Relle (Nov 22, 2013)

What a difference in colour. Never had any OMH go that colour before . Mine usually looks like the one at the top.


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 22, 2013)

Ya, I think the color goes so well with the way it smells though......the color its changing to I should say.  

I do like the OMH fragrances with the almond notes.......just not for an OMH soap, lol.  Maybe for like an almond biscotti soap or something like that.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I love these !!! They look awesome


----------



## lsg (Nov 22, 2013)

I like the color even though it did morph.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2013)

I think they both look pretty awesome.  I've not had OMH go that color to date either.  The first one is what mind generally looks like but I add a cocoa powder swirl.


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 22, 2013)

I love the color too!  Especially since it goes so well with the scent.  I used to get bent out of shape when colors changed with a FO or something like that.  Sometimes soap wants to be what it wants to be.  I try not to crush its dreams of bubbly grandeur   Most of the time we are on the same wave length though.


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 22, 2013)

Glad you all like them........bubble wrap is TOO much fun, lol!


----------



## kazmi (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't you just love experimenting!  Did you use any additives in both soaps?  They both look so nice and each very different.  That's so cool.  I'd love to see pics when your scented batch completes its color morph.


----------



## TVivian (Nov 22, 2013)

Very interesting! I like them both so much.


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 23, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Don't you just love experimenting! Did you use any additives in both soaps? They both look so nice and each very different. That's so cool. I'd love to see pics when your scented batch completes its color morph.


 
Yes, both recipes are exactly the same with the exception of the FO.  Honey, Oats and Cream.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, what a difference. I like them both though!


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 25, 2013)

*<3*

My sweet babies are coming right along!  :smile:


----------



## maggiedav (Dec 20, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Jan 22, 2014)

Beautiful colors. The top loaf reminded me of a loaf of bread.


----------



## Jencat (Jan 22, 2014)

Both colors are beautiful and you really showcased them well in the pics.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you!   I really do love using the bubble wrap for texturing.


----------

